# Groomer



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I wanted to share some first impressions about my newly acquired groomer.

*Initial Setup*: This was more difficult than I had anticipated. Without a proper tool for measuring the groomer height, I struggled to get an even measurement on both ends. The biggest challenge was ensuring the tip being measured was at 6 o'clock (and stayed there). After some failed attempts, I now feel comfortable checking the groomer height. Much like checking the HOC, I feel this will only get easier over time.

*First Week*: The first mow was not very eventful, HOC @ 0.300 and HOG @ 0.180. Grass was being pulled up and scalped from the grass being laid over (graining) during the spring season.

The second Mow I wanted to set it aggressively, HOC @ 0.300 HOG @ 0.090ish. This turned out to be too aggressive, too quick for my lawn. I had lots of jamming issues and scalping...

I now have the HOC @ 0.375 and HOG @ 0.180, this seems to be working better, but I am still pulling up clumps of grass (graining) and chopping it all off. The lawn is looking pretty bad, but I know this will only be temporary. The groomer will continue to fix graining issues, and I'm hoping this will help prevent me from needing a mid-season scalp.

*Final Thoughts*: I'm excited to have a groomer. I'm going through some growing pains using it this far into the season, but this will only be temporary. The benefits of keeping the grass from graining/puffing as bad will be a huge benefit for me keeping the grass sub 0.500.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

This makes me want to avoid using my groomer until next season :lol: I'm about to use greens mower for first time ever so I'm not sure I want to push my luck...or I could go all in :?


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> This makes me want to avoid using my groomer until next season :lol: I'm about to use greens mower for first time ever so I'm not sure I want to push my luck...or I could go all in :?


It's still June...it's not time to be conservative


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> This makes me want to avoid using my groomer until next season :lol: I'm about to use greens mower for first time ever so I'm not sure I want to push my luck...or I could go all in :?


You won't have the same issue I'm having, the groomer is a good thing!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> This makes me want to avoid using my groomer until next season :lol: I'm about to use greens mower for first time ever so I'm not sure I want to push my luck...or I could go all in :?


I agree with the others, it's still early and having a groomer is a GOOD thing. Just gradually lower it until you find the sweet spot.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Should I use it on the very first mow (which will be a scalp) or save it for the green up?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Dang red! 0.0375HOC?!!! Haha I wish that wasn't a typo  
Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
I figured that you were going to start verticutting your lawn this year. I guess not?

I think with the groomer, especially with those experimenting for the first time, that its best to gradually lower the groomer until you aren't tearing up your Bermuda every time you mow. I think 30-50% below your HOC is a great starting point. Depending on your current density.
You are also going to lift up more material if you're starting with a denser lawn vs a lawn that was recently either aerated, verticut, or sanded. 
I had mine set to at .2" and HOC was at .4". Then I moved my HOC to .5" and left the groomer at .2 inches. This was working great (remember, I verticut 2.5 weeks ago) so I decided to lower my groomer to .1 inches. Even though it wasn't pulling many stolons up, I noticed my bermuda yellowing and scalping. I think if my lawn was table top smooth that this would have worked. I set my groomer back to .25" and it's bouncing back.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Dang red! 0.0375HOC?!!! Haha I wish that wasn't a typo
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
> I figured that you were going to start verticutting your lawn this year. I guess not?
> 
> ...


Haha, fixed the typo :lol:

If I had a real verticutter, I would be using it. The corded Van Housen  just isn't going to work in a thick stand of growing grass.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> ...I think with the groomer, especially with those experimenting for the first time, that its best to gradually lower the groomer until you aren't tearing up your Bermuda every time you mow. I think 30-50% below your HOC is a great starting point. Depending on your current density...


I like this approach. :thumbup:

Everything I have read suggests that a groomer is not meant to penetrate deep into the crown and sever stolons and stems - that's the job of a verticutter. A groomer simply clips advancing growing points, with minimal or no disruption to the appearance of the turf.

Here is a good video that Simon made:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Awesome! Hey red, can you update us on your groomer usage. Grooming with every mow? Seeing any benefits?


Irias, I've used the groomer every cut, at or below 1/2 my HOC. I have not noticed much difference. I was expecting/hoping for big changes in the look of my grass canopy with the groomer, but it didn't happen. This may be from the late start using a groomer, or my expectations are too high? Either way, I still needed a mid-late season scalp (I was hoping to avoid). As I see more and more, I believe verticutting and top dressing with sand (like you are doing) maybe a much better solution over time.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Hey red, can you update us on your groomer usage. Grooming with every mow? Seeing any benefits?
> ...


Oh ok, I'm sure it's too early to tell if the groomer is helping. I was using my groomer with every cut as well and definitely brought on a texture that I hadn't seen before. Although, A mid season vert/scalp is prob inevitable at below .5". I pushed my maintenance schedule to the max this year but I can see how a light verticut every 4-6 weeks will help keep everything in check vs doing a complete scalp mid season. The more I verticut it, the less of a mess it made and therefore, recovered quicker. At first, My wife would say, "again?!, It was just starting to look nice and now you're verticutting it again?!" but then she realized that the damage only lasted 4-5 days before it started looking nice again, so now she doesn't say anything anymore.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Great points Irias. I should've added verticutting to my monthly schedule like I had kicked around early in the season. Live and learn, I learn lessons the hard way.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Great points Irias. I should've added verticutting to my monthly schedule like I had kicked around early in the season. Live and learn, I learn lessons the hard way.


There's always next year!!


----------

